# Agnosticism, Atheism and Religion POLL



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Vote 

Let's see the demographic of SAS.




edit: Others - care to specify? :huh


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I declare myself an atheist.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Agnostic.

I was brought up a Christian but started to doubt everything about Religion & became an Atheist at 14. I was an Atheist until 15. That's when I started to become more open minded about religion but didn't want to fall under anything like Christianity again so I decided to clarify myself as Agnostic. I'm content with being Agnostic.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Where's my pastafarian option? :/


----------



## handerson (Apr 6, 2012)

Nondenominational Christian, so religious, I suppose.


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Agnostic


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm both an atheist and an agnostic.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Are religious people embarassed of their own beliefs or something? 
I know there are more on here :sigh


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

huh said:


> Where's my pastafarian option? :/


lol Just trying to keep the options neutral.

If I add Pastarians, I should add followers of the Epsilon Program too. Kifflom, brother!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Atheist


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Where's Humanist?

You've put a list of options for those of faith but don't have anything for us secular people. Atheism and agnosticism only say that you don't believe or are undecided if you believe in God.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

ugh1979 said:


> Where's Humanist?
> 
> You've put a list of options for those of faith but don't have anything for us secular people. Atheism and agnosticism only say that you don't believe or are undecided if you believe in God.


Hmm...isn't humanism just the basic concept of atheism?

edit: and it says there are also religious humanism. It sounds more like a general ideology.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm so glad you made this thread. I needed the reassurance, I was really getting the impression that the numbers would look like this..hmmm :/


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Theologic said:


> I'm so glad you made this thread. I needed the reassurance, I was really getting the impression that the numbers would look like this..hmmm :/


The results are not very accurate though. Not everyone is voting :blank
I know there are people of other religions besides Christianity in this forum as well.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Who said:


> Hmm...isn't humanism just the basic concept of atheism?


Atheism is a small part of Humanism. Humanism says what you do believe in. Atheism only says that you don't believe in gods so is very limited in scope.

When someone asks you what you believe why reply by only saying that you don't believe in god? :? It's a poor answer.



> edit: and it says there are also religious humanism. It sounds more like a general ideology.


Religious Humanist's don't believe in gods either, but are a tiny minority compared with modern Humanist's, so when I say Humanism I mean the typical popular Humanism. There are hundreds of small variations of all the beliefs you posted.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm jedi.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I was raised as an atheist and am still one.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

lad said:


> I'm jedi.


Me too.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

ugh1979 said:


> Atheism is a small part of Humanism. Humanism says what you do believe in. Atheism only says that you don't believe in gods so is very limited in scope.
> 
> When someone asks you what you believe why reply by only saying that you don't believe in god? :? It's a poor answer.
> 
> Religious Humanist's don't believe in gods either, but are a tiny minority compared with modern Humanist's.


All these -isms. So humanism = atheism + human values and concern, reason, ethics and justice.

I'm sure most atheist, agnostic and religious people care about _human values and concern, reason, ethics and justice_. It's just that the _definitions_ of all these things mentioned differ according to different beliefs. For example different religions have different definitions of human values and ethics, what might be considered as the right thing to do in one belief could be the wrong thing to do in another belief.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm an agnostic atheist, and a humanist, with an interest in buddhist philosophy.

I selected other.



Who said:


> Hmm...isn't humanism just the basic concept of atheism?
> 
> edit: and it says there are also religious humanism. It sounds more like a general ideology.


Atheism is literally only a lack of belief in any sort of deity. It doesn't imply anything about a person's value system. I think that there is a lot of overlap between the different secular labels, but that we should respect people's choice to use the label (and associated nuances) they're most comfortable with.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Charizard said:


> Atheism is literally only a lack of belief in any sort of deity. It doesn't imply anything about a person's value system. I think that there is a lot of overlap between the different secular labels, but that we should respect people's choice to use the label (and associated nuances) they're most comfortable with.


I'm just pointing out that having human values is a general thing irregardless of being non-religious or religous but the definitions of what are human values differ according to beliefs.

Thank you for voting and opinion


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Who said:


> The results are not very accurate though. Not everyone is voting :blank
> I know there are people of other religions besides Christianity in this forum as well.


Yeah I did forget to keep that in consideration, it hit me after I left the comment. It's still coinciding with my predictions so far and although the voting is biased at the moment, something tells me the order will be relatively the same. Who knows =/


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

atheist


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

Fail, didn't realize there was an Others option.
Agnostic atheist, but I voted atheist since I didn't see agnostic atheist up there.
Used to be a hardline atheist, but I've changed my stance a little


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Agnostic


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

I am an agnostic atheist. Agnosticism and atheism are two different spectrums. Gnosticism = knowledge, and theism = belief in a deity. You can be an agnostic theist who BELIEVES there's some sort of deity, but doesn't claim KNOWLEDGE of one. And you can be a gnostic atheist, who claims that they KNOW there isn't a god, and that's why they don't BELIEVE in one either.

I believe in logic - and logically, you can't *prove* a negative..... so I'm an agnostic atheist.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Agnostic atheist


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Who said:


> All these -isms. So humanism = atheism + human values and concern, reason, ethics and justice.
> 
> I'm sure most atheist, agnostic and religious people care about _human values and concern, reason, ethics and justice_.


Maybe, maybe not. Hence why having the option of Humanist would have been appropriate.

I'm sure some atheists don't care about many of the philosophies of Humanism.



> It's just that the _definitions_ of all these things mentioned differ according to different beliefs. For example different religions have different definitions of human values and ethics, what might be considered as the right thing to do in one belief could be the wrong thing to do in another belief.


I don't see the relevance of that. :?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

atheistic humanist.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

handerson said:


> Nondenominational Christian, so religious, I suppose.


^ this, born n raised


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Glacial said:


> atheistic humanist.


A Humanist is atheist, so no need to say an atheistic humanist.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

ugh1979 said:


> A Humanist is atheist, so no need to say an atheistic humanist.


Can't there be atheist who have no interest in the rights of others, or ethics that the typical humanist tends to strive for? I haven't really been considering all atheists humanists.


----------



## ugh1979 (Aug 27, 2010)

Glacial said:


> Can't there be atheist who have no interest in the rights of others, or ethics that the typical humanist tends to strive for? I haven't really been considering all atheists humanists.


Of course, which is what I just said in my reply to who.

Being atheist doesn't mean you are also Humanist, but being Humanist does mean you are atheist.

Hence why I said no need to say atheistic, when just saying Humanist would have meant atheist as well. Humanist infers atheist.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

^True


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Satanist just like Walt Disney.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I worship the sun and prey to Joe Pesci :nw...:teeth


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

ugh1979 said:


> A Humanist is atheist, so no need to say an atheistic humanist.


This isn't necessarily true.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_humanism
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Humanistic_Buddhism
Etc.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i had to vote others because i do believe in things even though i don't believe in god or any of those other things. i consider myself to be agnostic, but its not what i identify with the most as far as my beliefs go. i'm "irreligious" but i don't see that as being distinct in any special way from being religious. i'm a humanist, utilitarian, and vegetarian/vegan.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Agnostic


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

I selected "other" because technically, this is what I label myself as - Apatheism.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I am sikh by religion n monster by nature


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

beansly said:


> I selected "other" because technically, this is what I appropriatly labal myself as - Apatheism.


Reading about it, that's actually me. I FINALLY FOUND MYSELF!!!!!! *sobs*


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

ugh1979 said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Hence why having the option of Humanist would have been appropriate.
> 
> I'm sure some atheists don't care about many of the philosophies of Humanism.
> 
> I don't see the relevance of that. :?


It's relevant because you're implying people that do not call themselves humanist have no human values and concern, reason, ethics and justice. When the truth is any normal and healthy person in society would have human values and concern, reason, ethics and justice just that what they consider as human values and concern, reason, ethics and justice are different. Even on the wikipedia page you used as a reference, it says "the term humanism is _ambigous_".

Personally, humanist atheism sounds like a rebranding of atheism to counter the negative propaganda that atheist are immoral. It sounds like "Atheism! Now with care of human values and concern, reason, ethics and justice!"

Besides, I just listed the main beliefs as options, there are many branches of different philosophies under the other options listed as well.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who voted!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Who said:


> Are religious people embarassed of their own beliefs or something?
> I know there are more on here :sigh


_Embarrassed? _No, I don't think that's the word to use. :blank


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

enzo said:


> _Embarrassed? _No, I don't think that's the word to use. :blank


lol I saw the thread "Do you think that religious people are seen as stupid?" I dunno, I guess some are insecure about it :stu

what's the word to use?


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes m very embarrassed of religious notions in my country..i am religious but these sarcasism n orthodox opinions are nasty...i wish my parents were atheist n n everybody were....its ****ing


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Who said:


> lol I saw the thread "Do you think that religious people are seen as stupid?" I dunno, I guess some are insecure about it :stu
> 
> what's the word to use?


Insecure? Goodness.

This is not a safe site for the religious. Then again, religion is generally mocked online and is shunned in person.


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

enzo said:


> Insecure? Goodness.
> 
> This is not a safe site for the religious.


This is sarcastic right :huh


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

No. Simply observation.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Christian.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Lot of atheist. I'm not too surprised, actually.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Atheist right here.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

Ospi said:


> Reading about it, that's actually me. I FINALLY FOUND MYSELF!!!!!! *sobs*


Welcome to the fold, brother. :high5


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

Hmm. I guess an atheist with a real interest in Zen Buddhism. I sit zazen at least once a day, and recently started going to my local Zen center. I don't consider myself buddhist though. Not that it really even matters what you consider yourself in buddhism....its practice-oriented not ideological


----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

handerson said:


> Nondenominational Christian, so religious, I suppose.


Same.


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

Liberal Roman Catholic.


----------



## JoeP (Apr 21, 2012)

Catholic!


----------



## JoeP (Apr 21, 2012)

Good way of thinking


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Agnostic atheist


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Atheist

I see half of voters have thus far given the correct answer.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Atheist.


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Atheist
> 
> I see half of voters have thus far given the correct answer.


How is there a "correct" answer?


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Alexa10 said:


> How is there a "correct" answer?


I agree. There is none.


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm Agnostic presently and have been for the past few years. Nothing has been presented to me to make me question my choice. Raised Southern Baptist.



Alexa10 said:


> How is there a "correct" answer?


There isn't one. You can't know with absolute certainty, that's why it's called "faith" and "belief", not "fact". All any human can do is guess, pick a religion closest to their personal beliefs and wait until they die to find out if they were correct.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

atheist won


logic and reason stay winning


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

BobtheSaint said:


> I agree. There is none.


Of course theirs a correct answer. Just like there is a correct answer to the age of the earth (hint: not 6000 years).

Just because _*you *_don't know what the answer is doesn't mean their isn't one.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

arnie said:


> Of course theirs a correct answer. Just like there is a correct answer to the age of the earth (hint: not 6000 years).
> 
> Just because _*you *_don't know what the answer is doesn't mean their isn't one.


I don't care.

I'm only human, I don't know the answer to everything.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

lad said:


> I'm jedi.


Can we have this option?

atheist, -fist pump-
we're not in the minority! at least on the poll...


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Knowbody said:


> atheist won
> 
> logic and reason stay winning


lol I don't think you want to win this one.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow... This forum isn't very diverse... (religion-wise)


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I guess its agnostic. I just dont know. Im not gonna say god does exist, but Im not going to say he doesnt. Although I dont believe religion has it right...at all.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> I guess its agnostic. I just dont know. Im not gonna say god does exist, but Im not going to say he doesnt. Although I dont believe religion has it right...at all.


So basically you're not going to say anything at all...


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Wow, I'm very suprised at the numbers of atheists on here considering the large US demographic. Aren't around 3 out of 4 americans supposed to be Christian? Maybe every atheist has SA or something. :lol


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I was born atheist and never changed.


----------



## nicia (Feb 19, 2011)

Muslim >.>


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

There should be an option for agnostic-atheist/agnostic theist.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I was raised as an atheist and am still one.


I was raised by hardcore christian kooks.......and now I'm an atheist.


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

Atheist, as thinking everything can be explained reasonable. I don't think we have the capacities of doing it yet though.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

:yesChristian!!!:yes


----------

